# What is the model history of Cub LoBoy tractors?



## bontai Joe

What were the full range of model numbers used on the Cub LoBoy tractors? I am aware of the model 154 and 184, but were there others? Did Case continue the model after they took over? Was there a 174 or 175 model? And do I remember correctly that there was a 284, or was that a different tractor? I thank any of the historians out there that can pass on some info.:worm:


----------



## Bigdog

Prior to the numbered lo-boy series was the cub lo-boy introduced in 1955. These were offset tractors like the standard cubs, just lower to the ground. The numbered lo-boys were introduced during the last years of cub production. They had frames rather than a torque tube type of construction, but used the same engine. They were not offset like the previous lo-boys. The series started with the 154, then the 185 and lastly the 184. The 184 was supposed to have corrected the minor glitches of the 154 and 185.


----------



## bigl22

a family down the road from me has what seems to be an old red farmall cub sitting in the weeds it has sat there since the old man passed away -- can you all give an idea of whe it was made and what it may be capable of,it is small and not seat offset as was the low boy I used for a short time--


----------



## Bigdog

The standard cubs were produced from 1947 thru 1979. all the standard cubs were offset. Check the link for cub info. If it's not offset, it's either a numbered lo-boy or it's not a cub.
http://www.atis.net/CubFAQ/cub_faq.html


----------



## bontai Joe

THANK YOU Big Dog!!!!! That link gave me exactly the info I was looking for! Now I'll know what to look for on these fine machines!


----------

